# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  آیا می تونم سریع C++‎ یاد بگیرم

## Win_RT

سلام،من C++‎‎ رو در حد مقدماتی کتاب برنامه نویسی پیشرفته دانشگاه بلدم،ولی دلفی رو به صورت کاربردی کار کردم،از اونجایی که IDE ی C++‎ Builder شبیه دلفی هست،به نظرتون می تونم سریع به C++‎‎ سویچ کنم؟

----------


## Ananas

سلام.
من که کتابای برنامه نویسی پیشرفته دانشگاه رو نخوندم تونستم پس شما هم می تونی. البته سریع یا آهسته بستگی به پشتکار خودت داره.

----------


## ++Hichkas

بسم رب المهدی(عج)
سلام من هم توی دانشگاه مثل شما فقط یه یادگیری در حد برنامه نویسی پیشرفته دانشگاه یککم بیشتر یاد گرفتم اونم بخاطر استاد فوق العاده ای بود که داشتم البته بازم از تنبلی خودم ضعیف بودم اما الان دارم راحت یاد میگیرم چون خودم میخوام که سریع و فوی یادبگیرم بعدشم دلفی خیلی شبیه C++‎ راحت می تونید سوئیچ کنید

----------


## weox__

ولی دوست عزیز یادگرفتن سی پلاس پلاس بیشتر از سه چهار روز وقتت رو نمی گیره (مخصوصا اگر تجربه ی جزئی تو زبان دیگه داشته باشید که بسیار ساده است). 
ولی سوال اصلی اینه که با چه *کتابخونه ای* می خوایی برنامه نویسی کنی ؟؟
رو چه سیستم عاملی می خوایی کار بکنی ؟؟

یادگرفتن ساینتکس یه زبان ، کار بسیار ساده ای هست . یادگیری کتابخونه ی استاندارد اون زبان هم زیاد پیچیده نیست .

اما برای برنامه نویسی بر فرض روی سیستم عامل ویندوز شما می خوایید با چه کتابخونه ی برنامه بنویسید ؟؟ دوست دارید برنامه هاتون تو همون محیط CMD اجرا بشن ؟؟ 

اونجاست که شما باید شروع کنید یاد گیری *win32api*(بسیار زمان بر و اصطلاحا کثیف ولی پرقدرت)  یا باید برید سراغ *کیوت* (بسیار خوش استایل ، ولی شاید نچندان کامل) یا *GTK* (بهتره تو شرایط حال حاضر به عنوان یه آماتور سراغش نرید . مگر اینکه به اندازه کافی ازش اطلاعات داشته باشید و بدونید می خوایید باهاش چیکار بکنید)

که بسیار زمان بر هستش (ولی برای کسی که علاقه داره بسیار شیرین هست )

*در ضمن تو دانشگاه برنامه نویسی یاد نمی دن .*

یه اشتباهی که برنامه نویس های ما می کنن اینه که برنامه نویس های ما کتاب خونه رو با زبان یکی می گیرن . (اونم دلیلش جاوا و سی شارپ هست . چون تو این زبان ها شما با کتابخونه های استاندارد برنامه نویسی می کنید کمتر پیش می یاد یه کتابخونه ی جانبی استفاده کنید )

ولی تو سی و سی پلاس پلاس اینطوری نیست .
شما با یه ساینتکس روبرو هستید .
می تونید از کتابخونه ی Qt استفاده کنید . می تونید با win32api برنامه نویسی کنید . می تونید از FLTK

در مورد کتاب خونه VCL هیچ اطلاعی ندارم. (اونم می تونه یه انتخاب باشه)

*یه زبان برنامه نویسی ، با یه کتابخونه ی برنامه نویسی فرق داره !!*

----------


## Win_RT

همونطور که گفتم دلفی کارم.می خوام C++‎ رو برای windows و با استفاده از VCL کار کنم،به نظرتون چیزای عجیب غریب زیادی در C++‎ نسبت به دلفی می بینم؟یا می تونم براحتی همون پروژه هایی رو که تو دلفی کار کردم با CPP باز نویسی کنم؟

----------


## returnx

> ولی دوست عزیز یادگرفتن سی پلاس پلاس بیشتر از سه چهار روز وقتت رو نمی گیره (مخصوصا اگر تجربه ی جزئی تو زبان دیگه داشته باشید که بسیار ساده است).


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید چطور میشه تو 3 ، 4 روز C++‎ (فقط Syntax)  رو یاد گرفت!؟

----------


## weox__

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید چطور میشه تو 3 ، 4 روز C++‎‎ (فقط Syntax)  رو یاد گرفت!؟


برای شروعتون این رو بخوانید




> همونطور که گفتم دلفی کارم.می خوام C++‎‎‎ رو برای windows و با استفاده از VCL کار کنم،به نظرتون چیزای عجیب غریب زیادی در C++‎‎‎ نسبت به دلفی می بینم؟یا می تونم براحتی همون پروژه هایی رو که تو دلفی کار کردم با CPP باز نویسی کنم؟


چه کاری می خوایید در سی پلاس پلاس انجام بدید که در دلفی نمی تونید انجام بدید ؟؟
( اگر دنبال برنامه نویسی سیستم (درایور نویسی و ... ) و کاربری های *خاص* نیستید چرا همون دلفی رو ادامه نمی دید ؟؟ )
(من خودم سی پلاس پلاس کار می کنم ولی لزومی نداره شما رو هم *بی دلیل* تشویق کنم به یادگیریش. به کاربری خودتون نگاه کنید و تصمیم بگیرید)

در مورد VCL من دارای صلاحیت نیستم که نظری بدم . دوستان بیشتر راهنمایی خواهند کرد شمارو !!

----------


## Win_RT

> برای شروعتون این رو بخوانید
> 
> 
> 
> چه کاری می خوایید رد سی پلاس پلاس انجام بدید که در دلفی نمی تونید انجام بدید ؟؟
> ( اگر دنبال برنامه نویسی سیستم (درایور نویسی و ... ) نیستید چرا همون دلفی رو ادامه نمی دید ؟؟ )
> (من خودم سی پلاس پلاس کار می کنم ولی لزومی نداره شما رو هم *بی دلیل* تشویق کنم به یادگیریش. به کاربری خودتون نگاه کنید و تصمیم بگیرید)


 کار خاصی نمی خوام انجام بدم که با دلفی نشه،فقط چون از سینتکس CPP در همین حد مبتدی که کار کردم خوشم اومده و اینکه دستانی دارم که CPP کارن و دلفی بلد نیستم و می خوام بتونم با اونها کار کنم،در عین حال مثالای بیش تر مقالات آموزشی با زبان C یا C++‎ می باشد.

----------


## returnx

> برای شروعتون این رو بخوانید


خیلی ممنونم که به من منبع معرفی کردید ، ولی من خودم 3 سالی میشه که با C++‎‎‎‎ آشنا شدم و تقریبا یکسالی هست که تمرکزم گذاشتم روی FrameWork های مبتنی بر C++‎‎‎‎ ولی هنوز که هنوزه نمیتونم بگم Syntax C++‎‎‎‎ رو کامل بلدم...
C++‎‎‎‎ سینتکسش بسیار انعطاف پذیره و گستردگی بسیار زیادی داره ...
من از این تعجب کردم که شما گفتید تو 3 ، 4 روز میشه سیتکس C++‎‎‎‎ رو یاد گرفت!!

----------


## Win_RT

> خیلی ممنونم که به من منبع معرفی کردید ، ولی من خودم 3 سالی میشه که با C++‎‎‎‎ آشنا شدم و تقریبا یکسالی هست که تمرکزم گذاشتم روی FrameWork های مبتنی بر C++‎‎‎‎ ولی هنوز که هنوزه نمیتونم بگم Syntax C++‎‎‎‎ رو کامل بلدم...
> C++‎‎‎‎ سینتکسش بسیار انعطاف پذیره و گستردگی بسیار زیادی داره ...
> من از این تعجب کردم که شما گفتید تو 3 ، 4 روز میشه سیتکس C++‎‎‎‎ رو یاد گرفت!!


 من اگر چه در C++‎ برنامه هایی در حد ماشین حساب نوشتم با این حال فک می کنم Syntax اون رو بلدم،مگر Syntax همون if , else , for ,while و.. نیست؟

----------


## weox__

> من از این تعجب کردم که شما گفتید تو 3 ، 4 روز میشه سیتکس C++‎‎‎‎ رو یاد گرفت!!


جواب شما دارای اشکال منطقی هست . 

بنده در جوابم کلمه "*کامل*" ذکر نکردم و نگفتم که ایشون بعد سه چهار روز حرفه ای می شن .
اگر حرفی از یادگیری *کامل* بود شما حق داشتید .
ولی بنده ذکر کردم یادگیری در حدی که شما بتونید راهتون رو با سی پلاس پلاس ادامه بدید.

لطفا جواب رو *کامل* بخونید و *عجولانه* قضاوت نکنید !!





> خیلی ممنونم که به من منبع معرفی کردید ، ولی من خودم 3 سال که با C++‎‎‎‎ آشنا شدم و تقریبا یکسالی هست که تمرکزم گذاشتم روی FrameWork های مبتنی بر C++‎‎‎‎ ولی هنوز که هنوزه نمیتونم بگم Syntax C++‎‎‎‎ رو کامل بلدم...


من به این دیدگاه اعتقادی ندارم . من کاربردی تر می دونم شخص بعد از یادگیری مقدمات ساینتکس . موازی با پیشرفت در مفاهیم ساینتکس . یک کتابخونه ی برنامه نویسی رو هم کار بکنه . لزومی هم نداشت دوسال عمرتون رو با ساینتکس تلف کنید . الانم لزومی نداره تمرکزتون رو روی *فرمورک های* سی پلاس پلاس بزارید.  *یک فرمورک* به احتمال زیاد تمام نیاز های شما رو برطرف میکنه . (مثل اقیانوسی نباشید که عمقش یک بند انگشت هست . می شه مثل دریاچه بود که عمقش چند صد متر باشه )

این نظر شخصی هست . لزومی بر منطقی/درست بودنش نداره !!

----------


## weox__

> من اگر چه در C++‎‎‎‎ برنامه هایی در حد ماشین حساب نوشتم با این حال فک می کنم Syntax اون رو بلدم،مگر Syntax همون if , else , for ,while و.. نیست؟


بمرور زمان با مفاهیم شی گرایی . پیاده سازیشون  و صدها مطلب ریز و درشت دیگه آشنا خواهید شد .

----------


## returnx

کلی جواب نوشته بودم زمان ارسال اینترنتم قطع شد همش پرید...(این بار خلاصه در از دفعه ی قبل می نویسم)




> جواب شما دارای اشکال منطقی هست . 
> 
> بنده در جوابم کلمه "*کامل*" ذکر نکردم و نگفتم که ایشون بعد سه چهار روز حرفه ای می شن .
> اگر حرفی از یادگیری *کامل* بود شما حق داشتید .
> ولی بنده ذکر کردم یادگیری در حدی که شما بتونید راهتون رو با سی پلاس پلاس ادامه بدید.
> 
> لطفا جواب رو *کامل* بخونید و *عجولانه* قضاوت نکنید !!


بله ، این تیکه حق با شماست...



> من به این دیدگاه اعتقادی ندارم . من کاربردی تر می دونم شخص بعد از یادگیری مقدمات ساینتکس . موازی با پیشرفت در مفاهیم ساینتکس . یک کتابخونه ی برنامه نویسی رو هم کار بکنه . لزومی هم نداشت دوسال عمرتون رو با ساینتکس تلف کنید . الانم لزومی نداره تمرکزتون رو روی *فرمورک های* سی پلاس پلاس بزارید. *یک فرمورک* به احتمال زیاد تمام نیاز های شما رو برطرف میکنه . (مثل اقیانوسی نباشید که عمقش یک بند انگشت هست . می شه مثل دریاچه بود که عمقش چند صد متر باشه )


شما هم عجله کردید!! من هم نگفتم دو سال داشتم سینتکس C++‎ رو مطالعه می کردم... 
3 ، 4 سال قبل با C++‎ آشنا شدم ، اما در اون زمان داشتم با VB کد می زدم...
بعد مجبور به کوچ کردن شدم به C++‎ هر چند در این بین با C#‎ هم کار کردم و پروژه های خوبی هم باهاش انجام دادم ولی از کد زدن با C#‎ خیلی لذت نبردم...



> الانم لزومی نداره تمرکزتون رو روی *فرمورک های* سی پلاس پلاس بزارید. *یک فرمورک* به احتمال زیاد تمام نیاز های شما رو برطرف میکنه


بله ، اما من مقدمات MFC رو کار کردم همزمان با C#‎ بعدش با Qt آشنا شدم ، و حالا کاملا رو Qt تمرکز کردم...
ولی میگم زمانی میشه ادعا کرد سینتکس C++‎ رو کاملا مسلط بود که حده اقل یک برنامه نویس بدونه بطور مثال در عمل تفاوت Type Casting ها در C++‎ چی هست...

----------


## Win_RT

متاسفانه مردم بجای اینکه به من کمک کنن،رو سر هم می پرن،متاسفم که خویشتن داری بلد نیستید.

----------


## weox__

> متاسفانه مردم بجای اینکه به من کمک کنن،رو سر هم می پرن،متاسفم که خویشتن داری بلد نیستید.


*کاملا با نظر شما موافقم. این رسم تالار های فارسی هست که تا یه نفر یه جوابی می نویسه ، نه تنها همکاری وجود نداره بلکه فقط می خوان مو رو از ماست بکشن بیرون و شخص رو تخریب کنن و نه تنها شخص پرسشگر جوابی دریافت نمی کنه ، بلکه با این جو کسی علاقه هم نداره توی تالار های فارسی فعالیت کنه (مگر اینکه واقعا حوصله ی اینقدر تخریب و سوهان رو داشته باشه) . وقتی در مشابه های خارجیشون کاربران منطقی با سطح فنی بالا و حوصله ی بسیار زیادی سعی در کمک کردن بهم دارند !!
*

توی پیغام خصوصی چند راهکار بنظرم رسید که به شما متذکر شدم . امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره !!

----------


## ++Hichkas

به نظر من هم نمیشه سه یا چهار روزه Syntax ها رو تو هیچ زبانی یاد گرفت همه می دونن IF شرط یا Forیا Whileحلقه اما درست کار کردن باهاشون و بدون اشکال بودن افراد کمی بلد هستن به نظر من اول باید خوب روشون تمرین کرد من هنوز به مشکل روبرو هستم توشون
من یه استاد خیلی خوب داشتم اون می گفت که اگر می خواین برنامه نویس قوی بشین تو هر زبانی باید فکر برنامه نویسی داشته باشین و برنامه نویسی باید با پوست وخونتون عجین بشه
من می گم سریع میشه برنامه نویسی C++‎ رو یاد گرفت ولی بسته به همت خودتون میزان وقتی که میذارید و تمرکز و از همه مهمتر تمرین کردن هستش
هر چی بیشتر تمرین کنید بیشتر پیشرفت می کنید تکیه به کتاب نکنید از اینترنت بیشتر کمک بگیرید 
تمرین برای خودتون طرح کنید و سعی کنید حتما از اولین تمرینی که طرح می کنید و برنامه اش رو می نویسید حتی اگر جمع دوتا عدد باشه (منظور از ساده بودن تمرین های اولیه است) جواب بگیرید تا از زبانی که با اون برنامه نویسی می کنید لذت ببرید اولین تمرین ها ساده ترینها باشند و کم کم سخت کنید تا خوب راه بیفتید
یا حق

----------


## returnx

ظاهرا سوئه تفاهم شد!!
بنده با پستم قصد تخریب کسی رو نداشتم و ندارم و هیچ وقت هم نخواهم داشت...
من فقط می گم اگر قرار باشه راهنمایی صورت بگیره ، کاملا واقع گرایانه ، بدون تعصب و منطقی باشه...
همه ی ما تلاشمون اینکه بتونیم بهم کمک کنیم و کیفیت سایت را ببریم بالا ، ولی به شخصه بعید میدونم بشه با جواب های سطحی و غیر منطقی بشه اینکار رو انجام داد...



> *کاملا با نظر شما موافقم. این رسم تالار های فارسی هست که تا یه نفر یه جوابی می نویسه ، نه تنها همکاری وجود نداره بلکه فقط می خوان مو رو از ماست بکشن بیرون و شخص رو تخریب کنن و نه تنها شخص پرسشگر جوابی دریافت نمی کنه*


بدون شک جناب *weox__*   در برنامه نویسی با سواد تر و با تجربه تر از من هستند و کسی هم قصد تخریب ایشون رو نداره ولی این موضوع دلیلی بر این نیست که پاسخ غیر منطقی ایشون رو قبول کرد...

----------


## weox__

این همه نکته فنی تو این بحث بود .این همه نکته فنی تو جواب من بود .
چرا همرو ول کردید چسبیدید به تعداد روز ها ؟؟


من هنوزم سر حرف خودم هستم .
برای یادگیری *ساینتکس* یه زبان نیازی نیست شاهکار بکنید.
سه چهار روز کافی هست . کتابی که در لینک هست رو مطالعه کنید . (کما اینکه دوستمون در دلفی هم تجربه دارند)

*این بحث تمومه .
*
اگر دلیل* فنی ای* دارید که این جواب غیر منطقی هست من دوست دارم بشنوم. 

با داستان سر کردن نه حرف من نقض می شه . نه جواب شما ثابت .
موفق باشید و بجای ادامه ی این بحث بیهوده اگر در VCL تجربه دارید به دوستمون کمک کنید

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> برای یادگیری *ساینتکس* یه زبان نیازی نیست شاهکار بکنید.
> سه چهار روز کافی هست . کتابی که در لینک هست رو مطالعه کنید . (کما اینکه دوستمون در دلفی هم تجربه دارند)


درود به همه من هم موافق هستم من قبلا با vb برنامه می نوشتم اما 7 روزه بادلفی و در چند روز دیگه هم با سی برنامه می نویسم



> اگر در VCL تجربه دارید به دوستمون کمک کنید


دوست خوبمون آقای عشایری سنگ تموم گذاشته https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%B4-C-Builder

----------


## BORHAN TEC

در کلی ترین حالت اگر از بعضی از مسائل جزئی تر و کم اهمیت تر صرف نظر کنیم تنها تفاوت دلفی و C++‎ Builder در سینتکس آنهاست و از لحاظ چارچوب کاری با یکدیگر برابرند. ولی از آنجایی که کتابخانه های زیادی در مورد C++‎ وجود دارد از آنها نیز به راحتی می توانید در C++‎ Builder استفاده کنید که از جمله آنها می توان به کتابخانه Boost Libraries اشاره کرد. 
در ضمن در رابطه با دوستمان من نظر موافقی ندارم. به نظر من C++‎ آنقدر زبان راحتی نیست که بتوان در چند روز سینتکس آنرا یاد گرفت، لااقل من یکی که آنقدر باهوش نیستم که در طی این مدت کم بتوانم C++‎ یاد بگیرم. همانطور که میدانید سینتکس فقط شامل مواردی مثل for و while نمی شود و مدام موارد جدیدی به آن اضافه می شود که به عنوان نمونه می توانید در مورد C++‎ 11 که جدیدترین استاندارد آن است تحقیق نمایید. :متفکر:

----------


## Ananas

دوست گرامی که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردید برای اینکه مطمئن بشین، پیشنهاد میکنم که یک برنامه ی ساده مثل همون ماشین حسابی که گفتید (که خیلی وقت گیر نباشه) رو با C++‎builder بنویس و ببین برنامه نویسی با C++‎builer چطوره. به نظر من با مطالبی که اینجا گفته شده، اگه یک برنامه ی کوچیک هم تست کنید تقریبا با تفاوت ها و شباهت های دلفی و C++‎builder آشنا میشی. کار سختی نیست حالا دوستمون گفتن 3 یا 4 روز منم با نظرشون (برای شروع برنامه نویسی) موافقم، حالا فرض کن مثلا 1 ماه یا هر چقدر. بالاخره چیزی نیست که یکدفه یاد بگیری یعنی به مرور زمان بهتر و بهتر میشه مثلا اینطور نیست که 4 ماه هیچ کاری نتونی بکنی و فقط باید یاد بگیری و یادبگیری ، بعد یکدفعه بعد از 4 ماه همه چیز بلد باشی. به نظرم بعد از 3 یا 4 روز که هیچ، بعد از یک ساعت کتاب خوندن هم میتونی دست به کار بشی و از برنامه های ساده شروع به انتقال کد از دلفی به C++‎ کنید. قدم به قدم پیش برید لازم نیست C++‎ رو کاملا فول باشید تا بتونید ازش استفاده کنید. از هلپ دلفی هم حتما کمک بگیر چون قسمت هایی داره که یک کد مشابه رو که دقیقا یک نتیجه رو باید داشته باشه، هم با دلفی و هم با C++‎builder کنار هم آورده و خیلی میتونه کمک کنه برای دونستن معادل کدها تو دو تا زبان.

----------

